# Show off your Predatory Fish



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

This thread was made for people to post videos of their predatory fish feeding. Please include a video and a brief description of the fish. I like looking at new predatory fish (I love them), Thanks.

If you have a video on youtube post the link if not a pic is ok.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Video !!!! im lucky to give you this blurry still of one of my predatory fishes, The _Ctenopoma acutirostre_, Rose wil be happy to hear that They are related to the ever popular Betta Fish (_Betta splendens_). (And you thought id never have a betta) lol. They need plenty of room to hide out and live happily. They are carnivorous fish who love to stalk their prey, holding themselves completely vertical, bending their caudal fin to look like a leaf, before going in for a kill. Just before a kill, they open their mouth creating a cylinder type funnel and swallows the prey whole. However , so i wont get a thrashing from the "Never feed live food Crowd"  mine enjoys a diet of small sinking cichlid pellets, spirulina brine, blood worms, white mosquito larvae, etc. and is very thankful to get it. LOL
* 




























*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

A few of the fish that I got at work.( this is actually my girl)









here is a 25yo flat at work as well










and last but not least the bigger gar.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

I love that gar. Is he a longnose?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, one of two in that tank, the other is half his size.

They arent as aggressive eater as the bass in that tank though


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice Long nose and a very clean tank


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

wow...love the predators guys especially that gar

how big is that "tank"


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

YouTube - Exodon swarm VS Market Prawn


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Not my gar but still I love that video.*pc


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

so much for, show off YOUR fish. lol


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

How do you upload pictures? I've got pics and vids of my red belly pirhanas feeding. Frozen food so it's not graphic. What's the best way for sedating predators while moving? I've heard of a homemade remedy of 10 oarts everclear to 1 part clove oil then you us .1ml/gal for big fish and .5ml or less per gal with small fish. The guy that posted this on another forum was holding a 15" black rhom pirhana after doing a surgeery to remove parasites. Then after about 20 min back in fresh water it came to. he recomennded covering to tank with a blanket for 12 hrs till the fish regained full awareness.


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

beautiful fish everyone!


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Holy cow. Feeding a fish as large as some of these must be a task.. and the exodons? How in the world do you keep those from going into a cannibalistic feeding frenzy in that confined a space?


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

Aspects, what kind of fish is that first one in your post? The yellow one with the black spots? S/He is really pretty! Kind of looks like a puffer to me but im new to this scene so i could be waaaaay off


----------



## MollyFry (Nov 18, 2006)

Some time has passed since we lost our first arrowana and we have now gotten another baby. he is about 5 inches now and is eating feeder guppies and meal worms. 









26112010014.mp4 video by Tammymr2 - Photobucket


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow these fish are amazing to watch, thanks for the pictures everyone.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

This is my mini predator 4 1/2 inch prickly sculpin if she cant eat it in her tank she will kill it ^_^.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! These are all amazing fish!


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

He/she is a beast!!!! Watch yourselves!


----------



## locutus (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

Here mine fish tank... :biggerfish:

YouTube - 55 gallon oddball update


----------



## pi-eyed (May 29, 2011)

Here are a few of my monsters.....


Enjoy,

---Chris


----------



## thechief (Jan 1, 2012)

pi-eyed said:


> Here are a few of my monsters.....
> 
> 
> Enjoy,
> ...


nice pictures everyone i will be posting in here soon what kind of catfish is the last picture pieyed?


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

Appears to be a TSN/RTC hybrid. Beautiful GG btw!


----------



## thechief (Jan 1, 2012)

lefty31 said:


> Appears to be a TSN/RTC hybrid. Beautiful GG btw!


yeah thats what i was thinking it looked like but have never heard of them or seen them haha awesome fish for sure


----------



## gamelovers11223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's my arowana:


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with vampire tetras? If I were to get a predatory fish I think that's what it would be.


----------



## philthy209 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Jamestanker (Jul 19, 2012)

My small predator eats ghost shrimp and small guppies


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

awesome pics everyone thanks for sharing


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)




----------

